# ranitidine



## EmJ82 (May 23, 2012)

My LO is on ranitidine for reflux and also gets trapped wind. Dr said used Infacol but this just made her sick after each feed. He wanted her too stop reflux meds and said its colic and wouldn't listen when I said the infacol makes her sick. 

Is it ok to use gripe water with ranitidine?


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Yes you can use it in conjunction with ranitidine, but don't give them at the same time.


----------

